# Pansat 2500a For Sale !



## FTA MAN

I'm Looking To Get 150.00 For It , It Is Brand New Never Used !


----------



## FTA MAN

Dropping Price To 100.00, Just To Get Rid Of It !
Thanks


----------



## TonyM

Shouldnt this be in the buy, sell, trade?


----------



## PSB

Maybe everyone now knows that they will only be able to be used for LEGAL FTA channels..........very soon : ) Still a bargain!


----------



## FTA MAN

Where Did You Hear That Line Of -s- From ??


----------



## TonyM

hee hee

Funny how you got offended. If you were selling a LEGAL 2500, you probably wouldn't be offended when PSB said that


----------



## PSB

We heard it from Dishnetwork, you know the people you were stealing programming from, them : )


----------



## FTA MAN

I'm Not Offened , I Just No It's B.s. Or They Would Have Done It Already.


----------



## TonyM

They've already started the process


----------



## jack1

i am interrested . is reciever working? how can we do this i want to make sure reciever works


----------



## FTA MAN

You Guys Have Been Bashing The Fta Recievers Since Day One, Everyone Else Is Enjoying It All ?


----------



## TonyM

FTA MAN said:


> You Guys Have Been Bashing The Fta Recievers Since Day One, Everyone Else Is Enjoying It All ?


I'm not bashing it. I have a Pansat 1500, a crappy FTA (cant remember the model) and a Uniden C/Ku band receiver. All of these are LEGAL (key word there) FTA receivers. they are not modified in any way and receive Free To Air programming, not hacked to receive Dish &/or ExpressVu, or as the hackers say D*** & B3v

We just don't condone hacking of receivers to receive programming illegally and that is what you are selling.

Done with this one................................................


----------



## MnCableGuy

Did FTA man say it was brand new and never used before?

If it was brand new never used how would that be considered a hacked reciever?

"I'm Looking To Get 150.00 For It , It Is Brand New Never Used !"


----------



## TonyM

MnCableGuy said:


> Did FTA man say it was brand new and never used before?
> 
> If it was brand new never used how would that be considered a hacked reciever?
> 
> "I'm Looking To Get 150.00 For It , It Is Brand New Never Used !"


MNCable
I can get a receiver, download the hack software, and say "never used"

Mr FTA person tried this before and his post got deleted


----------



## Guest

TonyM said:


> MNCable
> I can get a receiver, download the hack software, and say "never used"
> 
> Mr FTA person tried this before and his post got deleted


He could also get a receiver and not knowing what he was doing, completely screw up the orignal software and say it was never used. At the price he wants, I suspect this is closer to the correct scenario. Why would he sell something here when he could go to one of the auction sites and get newly twice that much?


----------



## Guest

FTA MAN said:


> Dropping Price To 100.00, Just To Get Rid Of It !
> Thanks


I would like to buy your 2500A.

you can get me at [email protected].


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I guess that after tonight they are not too good at stealing Dish Network anymore. Look for a lot of sales on this stuff on Ebay soon. 

Dish and Bell put out a HUGE ECM tonight that basically took everyone down.


----------



## dorideu

Hey FTA Man where is my receiver.


----------



## phonic

dorideu said:


> Hey FTA Man where is my receiver.


Damn, you really "Bought" that one, didn't you?


----------



## PSB

We seen that one coming a LONG way off : ) You reap what you sow!


----------



## Guest

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

Serves you right to purchase a hack receiver.


----------



## maddawg

lol...I knew this was coming. FTAMAN why the scam?


----------



## TonyM

because anyone who sells hacked receivers is a scammer...plain and simple


----------



## maddawg

Well, don't care what he wants to sell considering its a free country. Just wanted to know why he stole the individuals money plain and simple. For your information Pansat 2500A in it's native form is not a hacked receiver. Don't know why you continue to comment on this one issue.


----------



## FTA Michael

The Pansat 2500A looks like a great receiver; it got a very nice writeup in the July-August issue of Tele-Satellite International magazine. From what I (cough) gather, it's possible to reprogram the 2500A, and if it's done incorrectly, it's possible to render the receiver unusable and unrecoverable.

When someone tries to sell such a hot-selling critter for well below market price "Just To Get Rid Of It", that suggests the buyer is likely to be disappointed.

Remember the first rule of avoiding scams: If a deal sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Steveox

I paid $400 for mine i cant sell it. Its a silverbird can`t get it to view channels.


----------



## Richard King

Good. You have to wonder about people who come to a public forum and admit that they are trying to steal signals from a company that monitors the public forum they are posting to.


----------



## PSB

IMO, The posts that FTA man are posting are unacceptable.

I see they are gone now, well done : )


----------



## BabaLouie

PSB said:


> IMO, The posts that FTA man are posting are unacceptable.
> 
> I see they are gone now, well done : )


His posts are gone and now, undoubtedly, so is he.


----------



## Guest

I will say this, 

The whole group here is extrememly judgemental.

I am almost scared to post
wowow


----------



## Richard King

Posting shouldn't be a problem for anyone if you aren't promoting illegal activities, including hacking or stealing an encrypted signal. Post away.


----------



## TonyM

Love my TV said:


> I will say this,
> 
> The whole group here is extrememly judgemental.
> 
> I am almost scared to post
> wowow


we are not judgemental. If you ask a question that does not pertain to the illegal viewing of satellite, we will answer

You ask how to hack a receiver or something of the nature...we will flame you


----------



## Guest

The intial question did not ask anything about hacking. He said he wanted to sell his Pansat. You guys started in on him for hacking without even asking him.

go back and read


----------



## TonyM

I have
He had 2 posts that got deleted my admin because they WERE hack posts

one was "I can sell you as many 2500's as you want...get all the channels"

I dont remember the other


----------



## Guest

Okay,

let me ask you this

what are the lagal fta stations?

I am considering buying a pansat and I am wondering what are the legal stations to pick up.

Thanks


----------



## BabaLouie

Love My TV said:


> Okay,
> 
> let me ask you this
> 
> what are the lagal fta stations?
> 
> I am considering buying a pansat and I am wondering what are the legal stations to pick up.
> 
> Thanks


Visit the Lyngsat website (do a Google search). It lists the available channels and feeds. There's quite a bit of free stuff up there. It's a great hobby--good luck!


----------



## Richard King

> The intial question did not ask anything about hacking. He said he wanted to sell his Pansat.


FTAMan has a history here. He keeps trying to post hack information and spams. He has had several posts closed in the past for this reason. Without knowing his history you wouldn't be aware of this so I can understand your confusion.


----------



## PSB

Here is a list of some of the FTA channels you can get "you get most of the green channels with DVB beside it" they also need to have a five digit Frequency to be Ku band.

http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html


----------



## FTA Michael

PSB said:


> Here is a list of some of the FTA channels you can get ...
> http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html


No, that's actually a list of FTA channels that *originate* in the United States. Some are carried only in Europe or Asia. The foreign-originated channels that are available in the US aren't listed.

Anybody ever notice that sticky thread at the top of this topic? The one that says "Free to Air Channels for North America"? The one you can reach here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=28132 ? Well, that's a really good place to start when you're looking for the FTA channels you can receive around here.


----------



## PSB

Thats why I said "SOME" and "MOST"

Being a satellite installer and dealer I thought it made more sense sending people to the world leaders Lyngsat and not other dealers websites!

If you worked at MacDonald's would you send people to Burger King for info on burgers? 

Or would you send a monkey to the store for a bag of peanuts?


----------



## maddawg

Can we not close this thread? It's been debated to death.


----------



## FTA Michael

PSB said:


> If you worked at MacDonald's would you send people to Burger King for info on burgers?


If the BK across the street had a kids' playground and my McD didn't, and if a family came in asking about a playground, then yeah, I'd send them over there. If enough families did the same, I'd start looking at the economics of adding a playground.

Maybe you could create and maintain the best list of visible FTA channels. Then I'd be happy to tell everybody about you.  Remember, the easiest way to put yourself on the map is to print the map.


----------



## PSB

I like it : ) If you build it they will come.


----------



## stonecold

TonyM said:


> I'm not bashing it. I have a Pansat 1500, a crappy FTA (cant remember the model) and a Uniden C/Ku band receiver. All of these are LEGAL (key word there) FTA receivers. they are not modified in any way and receive Free To Air programming, not hacked to receive Dish &/or ExpressVu, or as the hackers say D*** & B3v
> 
> We just don't condone hacking of receivers to receive programming illegally and that is what you are selling.
> 
> Done with this one................................................


Actually your wrong

as a former pirate the correct names for the services are

Dish Network - Charlie
Direct TV - Dave ( some conversity over wither or not it was because of Dave Lee Roth song I just a jigalo where the sign behind said (dtv then underneth Dave TV ) or From David Bayer VP and head of security of Direct TV

Bell Express Vue, most just use BEV, more of the inner circle will call it Natasha ( rocky and bullwinkle reference) from the one time that the head tech at Bell Express who name is Borris got on a channel only hacked cards would get and condemed them.

People who are using FTA systems for dish/bev are known as Freetvers, The now majority of what use to be a highly techincal hobby. While this has been mention before I left because the whole hobby had turn into one of greed and FREETV Most of the Vets in that illegal hobby has since left while others have stayed to make small fortunes.

Given his record i would say that he probably selling it though probably been wiped clean.

Is the end of FTA over only time will tell. While the nagravision 2 swap out is out will temporary or maybe even long term stop pirates. Depending if NDS is up to it's old tricks ( yes NDS the people that make Direct TV cards are the ones who orginally cracked nagravision one to try keep clients from moving for a over hacked Videoguard system to Nagravision) Also it is possible for Dish Network to alter the firmware of the boxes , while many felt that they were safe from a Hardware ECM because they were dishnetwork boxes. One thing going for dish is the same thing that makes them piratable the use the same processor STI 5500 in since it would use the same processor calls dish could tell the reciver to alter is firmware. while it would not stop fta hackers fro simple fixing the box it would be one more annoying deterient.

Personally I dont belive forect star or pansat enjoy seeingthere products hacked that is why i suggest a system to both of them on how to easily digital sign firmware updates to keep unauthorized hacked firmware getting on to the boxes.


----------



## GutBomb

stonecold, it's naiive to think that fortec and pansat don't like the fact that their receivers are hacked. a few months ago the hacking community found the "hacked" firmware software on fortec's ftp server (n00bs don't bother looking. it's not there anymore). Aside from that you can clearly find remnants of hacked code when searching a legit firmware.

While the companies are not going to come out and say they make the hacks, they are also not going to condemn the hacking. I would venture to guess that they make a lot more money by selling to freetvers than they do to FTAers.

Disclaimer: just because I know what's going on does not mean I participate.


----------



## stonecold

Oh,

difference is I know who made the orginal firmware hack for the fortec;s which was later adapted for pansat. Yes I wont argue the fact that unoffically pansat and fortect are not happy that people are buying there units .... On the offical side they seem willing. I am sure about time Echostar steps in and warns them they will be a little more serious about it. As the first thing will happen is echostar steps in. I will except to eventualy see a Digitally signed firmware at one point. 

Also like I satated above do to the since it based on the same sti 5500 processor dish could do a checksum check of the firmware and if matches one of the 4 different checksums of the current illegal software there and then disable the firmware by deleting key sections of code from the firmware.


----------



## sansei

I am interested in it. Let me know how much the total price including shipping will be. My zipcode is 91011.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## maddawg

Sansei, this is a old thread. Your best bet is trying ebay.


----------

